# Mumsnet and the 4Ts



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2015)

Mumsnet, the UK’s largest website for parents, has featured the 4Ts campaign as their latest guest campaign. The 4Ts is designed to help parents and health care professionals spot the symptoms of Type 1 diabetes in children. They have tweeted about the 4Ts to their 110,000 followers and featured it in the campaigns section of their website. Already parents have started sharing stories about their children’s diagnosis and helping to raise awareness of the symptoms. With well over 1 million members, this has the potential to have a big impact, so well done to all those involved. If you’d like to share any of your own stories, or recommend the forum, please add to the comments!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 24, 2015)

That's really good news Alan. Many parents or young children are aware of the signs and symptoms of meningitis because of effective campaigning, and yet a child is 5x as likely to be diagnosed with Type 1, about which many parents know absolutely nothing.

I have always really liked DUKs 4T campaign. I tried to get a poster up in our surgery, but nothing came of it.


----------

